# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Μερικές επισημάνσεις

## NikosD.

1. Αποφύγετε τις μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις. Υπάρχουν προσωπικά μηνύματα, e-mails και ένα σωρό τσατ-ρούμς στο διαδίκτυο για να καλύψουν τέτοιες ανάγκες.
Εάν κάποιος βαριέται να αφιερώσει χρόνο στις απαντήσεις του, δεν ξέρω πως προσδοκά να βοηθηθεί ή να βοηθήσει πραγματικά και εν τέλει νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να επανεξετάσει αν έχει νόημα γι αυτόν να συμμετέχει σε αυτή την κοινότητα.
Η βοήθεια είναι μια διαδικασία που θέλει φροντίδα, που δείχνει νοιάξιμο, που απαιτεί υπευθυνότητα. Κάθε τι άλλο είναι επιδερμικό και αναποτελεσματικό, τόσο για τον ίδιο όσο και για τους άλλους.

2. Αποφύγετε τα greeklish. Σε αυτή την κοινότητα, δεν επιτρέπονται. Θεωρείστε το ανάγκη, θεωρήστε το ιδιοτροπία, όπως και να χει, δεν ειναι επιθυμητά σε αυτή την κοινότητα.

3. Προσπαθείστε να διαβάζετε με σεβασμό τις εμπειρίες των άλλων. Δεν αφορούν όλα τα θέματα τον εαυτό μας! Ας σεβαστούμε τα θέματα των άλλων.

4. Η επανάληψη του ίδιου μηνύματος δεξιά και αριστερά, δεν θα βοηθήσει στο να βρούμε πιο γρήγορα απάντηση. Το μόνο που θα επιφέρει είναι εκνευρισμό στους άλλους.

Αυτά προς το παρόν. Συμπληρώστε και σεις αν θέλετε περισσότερα tips που αφορούν την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της κοινότητας, θα συμπληρώσω και γω και άλλα προσεχώς.

----------


## CeliaM

Να επαναφέρω το ποστ του Nίκου προς υπενθύμιση.

Και να παρακαλέσω να μην ανοίγονται νέα θρεντ για το ίδιο θέμα από το ίδιο άτομο.
Ας συνεχίζουμε στο ήδη υπάρχον.


Επίσης μην κάντε τσατ σε θρεντς με συγκεκριμένο θέμα συζήτησης.
Υπάρχουν τέτοια θρεντς στην ενότητα Γενικά.

----------

